# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ساعدوني ، محتآية أفكآآر للبازار ..!

## LOUSHE

*السلآم عليكم والرحمة 

شحآلكن خوآتي ..

بدخل فالموضوع >< ..!

الغاليات محتاية أفكار للبازار ..

عندنا مشروع فالمدرسة لازم كل قروب يكون له كشك خاص ..

و نتاجر بمعنى الكلمة [ يعني ندخل نسبة و الارباح لازم ضعف الميزانية ]

البازار رح يكون فمكان برع المدرسة و ان شاء الله بحط الاعلان وقتها ..

لنه الدعوة عامة بتكون [ للحريم بس ] ..

جدامنا شهر بس عسب نخلص الموضوع ..

وللحين ما لقيت فكرة مميزة ..

سالفة الاكسسوارات و التي شيرتات و الجواتي و هالخرابيط كلهااااا مفكرين فيها القروبات الثانية
الكوفي شوب و السويت نفس الشي مفكرييين فيييه ..

فكرنا فالبداية نبيع صيصان ملونة بس بعد ما خبرونا انه المشروع بيكون بشكل رسمي
مب على مستوى المدرسة بس .. فقررنا نغير الفكرة

محتاية فكرة سهلة و حلوة و مميزة

الميزانية الي نقدر عليها بحدود ال2000 وتحت * بنات ثنوية ههه من وين لنا *

فكرنا نصمم لنا شخصيات و نبيع اغراض عليها صور هالشخصيات
بس من وين نقدر نطبع و نجهز الاكواب و القلامة و هالاشيا ع شكل التصميم ؟؟؟

مجرد فكرة .. لو عندكن افكار احلى لا تبخلون علينا >< ..


دخليكن ابغي فكرة مميزة وسهلة وومكن ننفذها ..
ابغي فكرة تناسب اذواق الكل ..

وربي يعطيكن العافية 



*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

اووه كبـري فالثنويهـ >> اكيد ثاني ثنوي هم المتخصصين فالباازار  :Stick Out Tongue: 

شراايـج تشترين بدياااااااات وملابس كوريهـ واتبيعيـن !!

قدمـي طلبـج في المول الفضي وبالتحديد في موضوع طلب الزبونـات 4 

واطلبي ملابس كوريهـ ويابانيهـ 

وووايـد تاجرات يبيعووون ويسووون وروووووووووعهـ .. 

واشتري بكيمهـ واكـيد بيعطونج ارخـص بسعـر الجملهـ .

لأنه الملابس والبديات الكوريهـ لهـا اقبـال فظييع !!

وهنـي في افكـاااار 

انا منزلتنهـا سهـله وبسيطهـ اختااري منهـا اذا في شي عجبج ^^

فوق ال20 فكرهـ ^^

[ افكـار ومقترحـات ]

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=19217070#post19217070

----------


## LOUSHE

> اووه كبـري فالثنويهـ >> اكيد ثاني ثنوي هم المتخصصين فالباازار 
> 
> شراايـج تشترين بدياااااااات وملابس كوريهـ واتبيعيـن !!
> 
> قدمـي طلبـج في المول الفضي وبالتحديد في موضوع طلب الزبونـات 4 
> 
> واطلبي ملابس كوريهـ ويابانيهـ 
> 
> وووايـد تاجرات يبيعووون ويسووون وروووووووووعهـ .. 
> ...





*ههههه هيييه .. مشروع الاقتصاد و ما يفعل هههه ..

ماشاء الله افكارج حلوة و حبيتها ..

الي معاي كلهم كيوووووت وقووم يابان ومدري شوو ههه

انا بس شوي جي استايلي سبورتي ..

قلت لهم فكرة الصيصان اونه حرآآم ومدري شو و نخاف منهم .. وبيشردون ههه

ممم فكرة البديهات وايدين بيسوونها ... خاصة انه البازار بيكون على مرحلتين ..

الثاني و الثالث ثنوي .. =\ !!

و ما شاء الله عندنا بنات الثنوية العامة .. افكارهن خطييرة .. و اليوم سمعت كمن قروب

الاغلبية سوالف البديهات و الاكسسوارات .. =\ 

تسلمين الغلا .. بخبرهن وبشوف شو رايهن ^_^ ..*

----------


## ماما سلطان

حبيبتي شو رايج اتسيرون سوق الجمله في ادبي---- أو سوق التنين----- سيري دوري على اشياء مميزه يعني انزلي السوق وشوفي ابعينج صدقيني بتييج الافكار---
بس بعطيج بعض الأفكار:
شو رايج ببراويز كيوت واتكون بناتيه + استكرات للجدران + كوشيات أنيقه + أدوات زينه للمكتب تنحط كلها في غرف البنات + حصالات للنقود بأشكال غريبه ومبتكره + ميداليات غريبه بناتيه + نعله للغرف أشكال حلوه....
أكيد فهمتي علي .... يعني حبيبتي اتبيعون أشياء تنفع حق غرف البنات اتكون ابأشكال غريبه وحلوه بس ابتعدي عن الدباديب وصور الحيوانات وكل شي ذات أرواح لأن حرام الغرف يصلون فيها وعشان ما تاخذين اثم حبيبتي. والله يرزقج وانشالله تتميزون هاي السنه..

----------


## glbe

الغاليه شوفي الاســآور لانها منتشره هالايام
وبتربحيين منها ..*

حلو هالفكره خصوصا للبنات اللي في عماركن وموفقه الغاليه

----------


## Eng.F

أي شي فيه أكل أو شرب بيربح!! 
وبعد ما يحتاج راس مال كبير

خذيلج كورنر تبيعين فيه هوت جوكلت وكرك وسحلب وهالسوالف
عاد اذا عقب شهر الجو بدا يحر خليهن مشروبات بارده خخخ

واهم شي تختارين الموقع الصح حق الكورنر .. مايكون أول البزار لان الناس اول شي بتي تشوف وتحوط ولما تتعب ممكن توقف وتشرب شي .. يعني لو يكون في كورنر شوي بعيد عن المدخل الرئيسي بيكون حلو..

و ع فكره .. ماكنت أدري ان الثانويات فيها هالنوع من الانشطه .. حبيت الفكره وايد
شكلكم بتطلعون جيل شاطر في التجاره  :12: 

نتريا العزيمه وربي يوفقكن

----------


## ام نانو

اكل و شرب يربح اكثر شئ 

سندويشات و عصاير و معكرونه بالبشاميل 

و هالسوالف ربحها اكيد 

او تشكيله من الاسكارفات و كابات و ربطات فزاع المغناطيسيه اليديده 

كفرات اللاب توب و بلاك بيري 

و اي مساعده انا حاضره

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> *ههههه هيييه .. مشروع الاقتصاد و ما يفعل هههه ..* 
> *ماشاء الله افكارج حلوة و حبيتها ..* 
> *الي معاي كلهم كيوووووت وقووم يابان ومدري شوو ههه* 
> *انا بس شوي جي استايلي سبورتي ..* 
> *قلت لهم فكرة الصيصان اونه حرآآم ومدري شو و نخاف منهم .. وبيشردون ههه* 
> *ممم فكرة البديهات وايدين بيسوونها ... خاصة انه البازار بيكون على مرحلتين ..* 
> *الثاني و الثالث ثنوي .. =\ !!* 
> *و ما شاء الله عندنا بنات الثنوية العامة .. افكارهن خطييرة .. و اليوم سمعت كمن قروب* 
> *الاغلبية سوالف البديهات و الاكسسوارات .. =\*  
> *تسلمين الغلا .. بخبرهن وبشوف شو رايهن ^_^ ..*


 
الله يسلمـج ...

ههههههـ صرنـا هالايام مغرمـين فيهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههـ

جوفي الاساور انتشرت بسرعه صح بس اذا بتسون شي يديد اوكـي 

لا تخلون فكرتـكم موجوده مو شي ترا >< 

البديات وايدين قامو يرسمون عليهـ ويسون حركـات ماينفع >< 

الا اذا شي يديد ممكن !

توني توني يتنـي فكرهـ لجججج 

>> قمت من الرقااد والفكرهـ جي يت ع بـااااااالي !!

اذكـر مره سوينـا تصوير فووووري !!

وكـان الاقبـال ولـا اروع !!

~{ الي عندهـا كاام واشترو طاابعهـ ورييخصة مو غاليهـ !!

كانت الصـورهـ بـ 5 >> شوو مرخصهـ !!

بس طبعـن لاااااا تسوون بهالسعـر مو لـانه خسارهـ ولـا شي 

بس حرـااااااااااااام . حسيته وايـد رخيص 

كناا يايبين هالنظارات الكـبااار و الكشهـ ^_______^

و الغتـر و اساور وعقود لولو وبرقع وأروااج حمر وفوشيهـ . الخ الخ

نفس الوووووووووووووقت 

انراويهمـ الصورة >> والي تعرف تعدل بالفوتو تعدـل 

ونطبـع ونمـسح >> هذا الي كان يعيب البنـأات

وسوو حذاااااااااالهـ .. 

بوووكـسااات أكل >> يمكن اكل الكل بيسوي بس طريقتنـا غير !!

كيف بتقوووووووليـن 

.
.
.

جوفـي البوكسـات جي حلوهـ وكيوت ومن سوق الجملهـ

رخـاااص 

وصفوو فالبوكـسات : 

[ بفك عمـان ، بيبسي صغير ( اهم شا يكون باااااااارد ) ، لبـان بو نفاخهـ ( الي لونه ازرق وعليه نفاخع ورديهـ ^^ ) ، كمن حلـاوهـ ، ماي صغير ، صبغ اظافر اسلامـي !! ( شدخل ادري بس حركهـ حلوهـ !! بتقولين من وين عندج الفراشهـ 2020 اتبيعهن والسعـر حلو ) ، كاكاو ] 

هاي هي بتكون محتويات البوكـس

وسعـروه بسعـر محدد ع اممـ 25 احـس يناسبهـ 

وبس ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

نسـييييييت اقولج شي للتصـوير 

حتى كاانو البنـات يتصورون ويـا افاعـي و ارانب >> مأجرينهمـ هع

----------


## LOUSHE

*ماما سلطان :*

تسلمين الغالية ما طرا فبالي اني اسير التنين ،، عندهم وايد اشيا حلوة ..
بمر عليه يوم واحد و بدور بين المحلات افكارهم حلوة ..

سالفة أغراض للغرفة وااااايد حبيتهاااا و كتبتها عندي .. بشاور البنات و بشوف شو رايهن ..

*glbe :*

فكرنا بالاساور بس كل القروبات ماخذين الفكرة >< ..

سلمتي 

*Eng.F :*

حلوة فكرة الاكل =\ بس مثل ما قلت كذا قروب ماخذ الفكرة ..
سلمتي ^^ و لا تحاتين الدعوة بتوصلكن D= !!

*ام نانو :*

كفرات البلاك بيري فكرة جهنمية خاصة الحين الموضة هي موضة البيري

تسلمين بشاور البنات =)

*al3yo0on 2009 :*

حبييتج والله ههه شراتج انا مرات افكاري تنط الفير 

تدرين اول فكرة فكرنا فيها سالفة الاستديو

خاصة انه اغلبية بنات القروب مصورات ...

وانا توب فالتعديل .. شي ما يباله بالنسبة لي ..

مادري جيه غيرنا الفكرة هههه زين ذكرتيني برد اشاورهن ..

سلمتي ..


*خوآآتي سلمتن والله عالطلة ربي يعطيكن العافية
كتبت كل الافكار فورقة وباجر ان شاء الله برمس البنات
دعواتكن لنا بالتوفيج
و ان شاء الله من يجهز المكان 
بحط اعلان عن البازار فالمنتدى =)
نترقب وجودكن ساعتها ...*

----------


## أحلام علي

هممممممممم

يت فكرة عبالي

دكان لكن يبيع الاشيا الجديييييييمة الي كنا نحبها

^^

ولو تبين اعرف حد يطبع على الاكواب

بس ماعرف لو شي مربح ولا لا

صح صح

اذكر مرة قروب كانو مسويين مشروع يطبعون على الاكواب " يطبعون على اوراق خاصة بس ماعرف شو هي " ويحطونها على الاكواب عالطلبيات

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

اخجلتيني .. ^^"

هييييييييييه وع سااااااااالفه الاستديووووووووووو

تدرين يعني توهـا ظهرت الفكرهـ >> بالاقساط اقولج ههههههههههـ 

يبعون في ايكـيا استاند الرسم جي صغير حلوو برواز

حلووووووو لو اتزينوونهـ وانه الي تبـااااااااااااااااا اتحط الصورة في هالاستااند تدفع جيمته !!

----------


## أصايل 2009

لله يوفقكم

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

حسب الفئه الى بتزوركم في البازار واحتياجاتكم واى مساعده انا حاضر

----------

